# Part exchanging for 2011 model.



## wallsocket (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi.

Virgin poster here.!

Been a member just over a year and have enjoyed reading and gaining some great advice from the site.

I have had a black edition from new on an 09 plate, bluetooth only, complete with £100 Tom Tom.! and last month I ordered a new MY11 to arrive hopefully March next year.

Without even looking at the car I was offered 40k trade in from the main dealer, I guess standard figure, but the recommendation from an anonimous salesman was to advertise privately for a considerable amount more. 
It dissapointed me a bit as I have never had to sell private in the past and the thought of doing so does not appeal to me, young hopefulls, tire kickers, dreamers the like, you know general time wasters..

So... I'm looking for suggestions in how to go about this, I know there's the autotrader, piston heads etc for advertsing, but how really do you go about letting people have test drive etc, obviously people wont roll up with 40k cash as a guarentee. 

It would annoy me to let the car go so cheaply to the dealer, when it's very good condition and looked after well as should be, but the thought and hassle of selling privately doesnt appeal to me.

Any comments of suggestions would be greatly appreciated..

Cheers.


----------



## esc510 (Nov 12, 2010)

If it was me I would advertise on this forum, or pistonheads. But what I would say is that any test drives will only be done by yourself. That way you would only get serious enquiries only.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

45K -48K worth depending on condition.


----------



## wallsocket (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes good point, as I bought the r35 on write ups alone not from a test drive, so if someone is looking for a gt-r they'll know exactly how it performs. 

Obviously I expect dealers to make money but I think that was a bit of a [email protected]&s take if im honest as i know they'll have it up at around 48k ish, it's not like they don't know the history as they've carried out all the services from new as scheduled.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi mate

Just from a buyers prospective I would advise you to place an add in the relevant forum section, you may need permission from a mod if you haven't got enough posts, but given your investing in a MY11 I'm sure they could help out a committed GTRer. I am currently looking to purchase and for one use this forum as I believe the owners on here are genuine and would have respected the car, also I can only speak for myself but your probably likely to get far fewer tire kickers, I for one like to get as much information upfront via pm/e-mail instead of washouts someones day by turning up just to look for the sake of it. 

On price from a buyers point of view the prices I'm getting offerd for a straight deal is £42-43 Non-Nav 09, and £43-45 Sat Nav 09 mostly black editions. Also please don't take this as oppertunistic as they are genuinely what I'm being offered. 

Hope this helps somewhat, good luck


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Blimey, a mate of mine just took a 30% bath on a 09 Merc after 12 months. 40k stealer means 43k + private... great residual.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

40k against the 53k you paid for the car and given that it is its value for march/april next year. Not too bad a deal IMHO. But if you have another car to use if you sell your GTR privately then have a punt at selling it. If your purchase was via a PCP or HP then dont forget you current settlement figure will be higher at the moment.


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

Pistonheads is the way to go. If anyone wants a test drive ask for two forms of ID including driving license which should put off time wasters. Although you will probably get offers in the phone by stealers trying to make a quick buck. 
But ultimately it could be worth 3 grand to you so a little pain for a big gain, I know exactly what you mean though it can be a pain in the arse trying to sell.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

If youre paying list price for a new car at a dealer, the least they should do is give you what your car is worth if you sold it privatly.

If you walked in with cash and no PX they would likely give you a discount, by the same token if you just tried to sell them a car without buying one in return, theyre going to offer you less than market value.

With this in mind, it makes sence that they should be able to offer you market value for you car against a new one at list price. 

Rather than go through the hassle of selling the car privatly, negotiate hard with the dealer to give you the best possible price for the PX. :smokin:


----------



## wallsocket (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks all...

I'm not so sure the trade in for mine will be so negotiable now I've paid deposit on the MY11? But they can only say no...

I found that when I enquired about the R35 if I didn't order one then someone else will and I wouldn't get one, I suppose its not like buying a new Nissan Micra where they are ten a penny and deals to be bartered for.. 
I've always thought I've been quite good in negotiating car deals but I couldnt even get some of the nicer cat mats thrown in on the R35.! 
As it's a great car its going to be in demand so I appreciate that. 

I guess I'll brave the private selling market in January and if all else fails then March time go cap in hand to the delaers and take what I'm offered, Its just a matter of is it worth the hassle or not..


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

wallsocket said:


> Thanks all...
> 
> I'm not so sure the trade in for mine will be so negotiable now I've paid deposit on the MY11? But they can only say no...
> 
> ...


I'd say the balance of probabilities would indicate that the MY11 will bolster residuals, but there are some unknowns that might be relevant, such as the number of MY10s unsold etc.

I'm sure buying an MY11 will be a different game from that which surrounded the pre-order cars back in 07/08/09

Why?
- low demand
- price differential vs early cars
- availability of 'much the same' used GTR
- risk of big depreciation because of ^^^^^^^

I'd be looking for a very strong trade-in, or a discount, on an MY11


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

wallsocket said:


> I've always thought I've been quite good in negotiating car deals but I couldnt even get some of the nicer cat mats thrown in on the R35.!
> ..


It seems you were wrong  No seriously though you can have pretty much the same car for £20k less.......mind you when you are swapping yours in I guess it is clear you don't want it Cancel your order if you can get your money back, sell your GTR privately and then engage with another HPC and save yourself £10k odd having handled both sides of the transaction properly. 

Good luck!


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Wallsocket,

I've already sold my GTR (privately), due to MY11 arriving on 1st March, I posted a thread ( http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144358-bye-bye-gtr-sad-face.html ) if that helps. It was very straightforward and I would recommend it. I sell all of my cars privately and haven't had one problem, the last one (before the GTR) was a V8 Vantage and several 911/Turbo's before that so don't be worried about it, just be careful. I didn't get any messers at all this time (apart from Middlehursts).
Despite what some on here (wishfully) think, you won't get a penny off the price of your new (MY11) GTR, as you've found, you won't even get any mats! It's a standard policy they are adopting. This may change in a years time, but I doubt it. 
Give it a run in the new year, if you leave it till the end of February there'll be a lot more for sale. If you don't have use of another car then you can always buy a munter for a few months, buy that carefully and you won't lose a penny on it either.
Good luck.


----------



## RodB (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm currently selling mine, but only advertising on this forum for now.

I think that's your best bet. I've had interest from 3 forum members, and I'm sure they're all genuine about wanting to buy one.

I'm going to try Pistonheads in the new year and after that Autotrader if needs must. The way it's going, it won't get that far.

Good luck with it.


----------



## wallsocket (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for that, I've been sat beating myself up for not shopping around.! It had me thinking I was the only person who never managed to haggle a deal from the Nissan HPC.. Naranja, Nice piece of salesmanship on your ad I must add and I feel a little bit of love lost between you and Middlehursts who incidently are not the HPC I use.

All I can do is give it a punt in the New Year and fingers crossed. 

I agree the MY11 is not massively superior to the current Gt-r, but on a personal note I work my ass off all year round so it's a little treat for me and it's money that the ex wife cant have..!! :chuckle:


----------

